# Kochen ab 275?



## Docbonse (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mich, bzgl. Kochkunst, auf 275 gelevelt. Gemäß koch-treat, zuletzt mit zartem Wolfsfleissh und Riesenomlett.
Bei 275 sind sämtliche Kochmöglichkeiten grau hinterlegt. Ab 285 beginnt die Kochquest in Silithius. Wie überbrücke ich die 10 level???
Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht?
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank.

Sicher für diese Frage uninteressant; aber ich bin ein BM Hunter-Level 62.


----------



## Smoleface (15. Dezember 2007)

Docbonse schrieb:


> Ich habe mich, bzgl. Kochkunst, auf 275 gelevelt. Gemäß koch-treat, zuletzt mit zartem Wolfsfleissh und Riesenomlett.
> Bei 275 sind sämtliche Kochmöglichkeiten grau hinterlegt. Ab 285 beginnt die Kochquest in Silithius. Wie überbrücke ich die 10 level???
> Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht?
> Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?
> ...




Hallo hatte das selbe Problem... deine Antwort dazu lautet----> Angeln skillen... denn im AH sah ich kein anderes Kochkunstrezept mit normalem Farmfleisch...

Anglerskill 250 wird vorasugesetzt.... viel spass beim angeln und der dummen anglerq -.- (von skill 0 bis 250 hat man das in etwa 1d gut durch wenn man zwischen den bgs in sw bzw og fischen geht)

Grüsse


----------



## Eredon (17. Dezember 2007)

Du solltest auch ALLE Händler abklappern für Rezepte, in Deso gibt es einige Rezepte zu kaufen (von dem reisenden Händler). Ich für meinen Teil hatte keine Probleme mit dem Skillen, wichtig ist nur wirklich ALLE Rezepte zu kaufen die man so bekommt.


----------



## REM0RiA (17. Dezember 2007)

also ich hatte erst mit 291 Probleme, da ich nicht an die Koch-Q in Silithus gedacht hab. Hatte da nur 3 Rezepte mit Fischen, aber bin auch einer der Fraktion "Angelfaul" ;-)

Musst anscheinend irgendwas übersehen haben, hab auch ohne Fische geskillt...


----------



## Trisch (17. Dezember 2007)

Es geht definitiv auch ohne Angeln und Kochen von Fischen. 

Da ich nur einen Char habe der Angeln kann, aber alle Chars kochen weit über 300 haben muss es gehen aber frag mich nicht welche Rezepte das waren, einfach mal bei Buffed alle Rezepte anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

die haben es geändert !!!

nun gehts NUR MIT ANGELN !!!! oder im ah die fische kaufen. (ich habs so gemacht)
ab 285 dann in silitus rezept holen

aber die 10 punkte braucht ihr fische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

